# Any Flex drivers in India?



## MainLearner (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, wanted to connect with other flex drivers in India and see if they're seeing any shortage in work given the extended lockdown of the country. What are some good times?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Perhaps you might have better luck in, say, an Indian forum???

Just sayin'.


----------

